# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Problème identification sur tablette

## Chatdesîles

Bonjour, 
Depuis aujourd'hui je ne peux pas me connecter "Chatdesîles" avec ma tablette.
On me demande de m'identifier avec le mot de passe, ce que je fais ... et cela ne fonctionne pas  :: 
Pas de souci de connexion avec l'ordinateur ...
Avez vous noté ce souci ?

----------


## RESCUE

bonsoir,

et en ouvrant/fermant le navigateur et en recommençant ?

il a déjà été constaté une seule fois un bug similaire mais qui a été réglé avec cette manipulation.

----------


## Chatdesîles

Bonsoir, 
Oui, j'ai essayé ce soir et c'est pareil ... Je ne comprends vraiment pas, d'autant plus que j'étais normalement identifiée à chaque ouverture et que je n'ai rien changé  :: 
_(Là je suis sur l'ordinateur)_

----------

